# Bracketing with 5d mark iii



## leigh (Jan 7, 2013)

I recently purchased two 5d mark iii's. In the HDR mode I set the bracketing to 7 or 5 brackets, but in both cameras when I shoot I get four photos. I'm must be doing something wrong. Or is there something wrong with the cameras? thanks, Leigh


----------



## christianronnel (Jan 7, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with the camera. In HDR mode, the camera will automatically process an HDR image from 3 brackets. You have the option to also record those 3 brackets plus the processed image, which is why you're getting 4 images. Don't turn on HDR mode if you want to just take multiple brackets. Use the Q button and the top dial to set the EV spacing. The user manual will have diagrams for you to follow.


----------



## leigh (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm glad there is nothing wrong with the cameras. They are my first Digital Cameras. But for sure there is something wrong with my IQ. In the menu I have my bracketing set to 7 currently, but don't know how to take 7 bracketed shots without going into the HDR mode. I must be missing something that is quite obvious to you and other knowledgeable people. When I press the "Q" button it takes me to the window with all of the data, but my brain is not in gear. I'll keep trying. thanks, leigh


----------



## JRdToit (Jan 7, 2013)

You do not need to set the HDR on to shoot the different brackets. Just have the camera in AV mode, set your amount of brackets that you want, then set your brackets in the exposure brackets to have their values set, then if you have your camera set on two second timer, it will take all the shots, otherwise you need to manually push the shutter button for each of the different shots


----------



## leigh (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you both for your responses. I feel a bit dull, but with persistence and your suggestions I shall get it. I think I'll just go outside and shot some photos and forget how little I know about controlling this beast. I'll get back to it later. thanks again, leigh


----------



## JoeDavid (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow, I'm impressed! Your first digital camera so you went from 0 to two 5DM3...


----------



## cayenne (Jan 7, 2013)

JoeDavid said:


> Wow, I'm impressed! Your first digital camera so you went from 0 to two 5DM3...


The 5D3 was my first DSLR....and I really had nothing else prior to it. I had a nikon cool pics a long time back but I think it got crunched in my car somewhere.

Some people like to jump into something with both feet when they find something new to do!!


cayenne


----------



## christianronnel (Jan 8, 2013)

leigh said:


> I'm glad there is nothing wrong with the cameras. They are my first Digital Cameras. But for sure there is something wrong with my IQ. In the menu I have my bracketing set to 7 currently, but don't know how to take 7 bracketed shots without going into the HDR mode. I must be missing something that is quite obvious to you and other knowledgeable people. When I press the "Q" button it takes me to the window with all of the data, but my brain is not in gear. I'll keep trying. thanks, leigh



The Q button should activate the menu. Use the joystick to navigate the menu and highlight the exposure/light meter or graph (the ones with lines on it). While the meter is highlighted, turn the top dial/wheel (the one near the shutter button) and you will see that it'll give you EV spacings. This how you set the EV between each bracket.

btw, If the Q button doesn't activate the Quick Menu then keep pressing the Info button until you get the menu.



JRdToit said:


> You do not need to set the HDR on to shoot the different brackets. Just have the camera in AV mode, set your amount of brackets that you want, then set your brackets in the exposure brackets to have their values set, then if you have your camera set on two second timer, it will take all the shots, otherwise you need to manually push the shutter button for each of the different shots



Setting the camera on Av mode is very helpful but not necessary. Using the timer though is a very good point. This would also allow that all the frames are aligned properly.



leigh said:


> Thank you both for your responses. I feel a bit dull, but with persistence and your suggestions I shall get it. I think I'll just go outside and shot some photos and forget how little I know about controlling this beast. I'll get back to it later. thanks again, leigh


Don't worry about it. It takes me about 10 minutes to figure out how to use a Nikon dslr. Happy shooting


----------



## cayenne (Jan 9, 2013)

JRdToit said:


> You do not need to set the HDR on to shoot the different brackets. Just have the camera in AV mode, set your amount of brackets that you want, then set your brackets in the exposure brackets to have their values set, then if you have your camera set on two second timer, it will take all the shots, otherwise you need to manually push the shutter button for each of the different shots



Hmm...oh wow. I thought it would take all the exposures automatically if you held the button down?

Seems easier now, to set in HDR mode...and just throw out the resulting jpg and use the RAW bracketed exposures from that to make your HDRs on your own?

Seems strange on the setting your describing, that you'd have to manually click to take each picture exposure setting....?

cayenne


----------



## Eli (Jan 9, 2013)

Especially if it's your first camera, I'd suggest taking some time to thoroughly go through the manual or have it with you whilst you're shooting so you can use as a reference; it will teach you a lot about your camera. I upgraded to a mkiii from the mkii and still had to read through the manual to learn about all the functions of the 5d mkiii, you'd save yourself a lot of hassle and confusion in the long run, especially the AF System part,


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 9, 2013)

cayenne said:


> JoeDavid said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I'm impressed! Your first digital camera so you went from 0 to two 5DM3...
> ...


Same for me. 40 years of film (EOS 3 being my last camera), then a 5D mk3 purchased 3 months ago. No point in wading through the shallow end of the pool


----------

